# Scanning Negatives



## Commonman (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got a Canon Pixima MP610 scanner.

I heard that one can scan negatives and make them into digital images.
I would very much like to do this.

The only photo software I have on this computer is  i Photo 2.0.2. 

I am guessing that this is a basic photo software package and will not convert negatives to positive images.

Do I need to go out and buy Photo Shop Elements or something?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 14, 2008)

No what you need is scanner support for this. To scan negatives you need a scanner with a backlight. You can't just dump a negative on the scanning bed and go.

Better option still is a dedicated negative scanner, but this is very dependant on your budget. At least a normal scanner with a film scanning ability has other purposes too.


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw nothing about Neg scanning capibilities with the Pixma MP610 but maybe I missed something. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...&fcategoryid=116&modelid=15604#ModelDetailAct

I use a Canon Canoscan FS2710 and that however does invert automadically, but it's an older model dedicated scanner, the color invertion may not apply to newer backlit flatbeds from Canon and also falls under what Garbz was saying.


----------



## Commonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, thanks.  The Canon Pixima that I mention does not scan negatives.
So, if I want to do this, I'll have to buy another scanner.  The primary reason we got the Pixima model that we did is that a lot of people recommended it for just being a good "all in one" printer/scanner.  It does a pretty good job on photo prints.  

When and if I get really into digital photography, I plan on acquiring a computer (probably a power Mac) that will be dedicated to digital photography and I will put Adobe CS3 or 4 or ?  At that time, I will probably get the type of scanner that is specifically made for negative.

If anyone has any recommendations for such a scanner, I would like to entertain those suggestions.


----------



## hacksaw35 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am also in the market for a "middle of the road" printer, and would like to have the ability to scan negatives.

So, are there any "all in one printers" that can scan negatives...b/c those little dedicated ones are frickin expensive.


----------



## Commonman (Jan 31, 2008)

The only scanner that will do negatives that I've looked at is the Nikon Coolscan which was going for about $600 at my local photo shop.

For now, I'm sticking to simple B&W film photography.  I'm just using the Pixima, to scan in prints I want to digitiize and put on the net.  It's a slow process, partly because my Mac G4 has the older USB ports.  I have yet see if a firewire will work with the printer and if that will speed up the process.


----------



## usayit (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the Epson V700 scanner paired to an Epson 2200.  Both are connected via firewire to a Mac G5.  I am happy with the results. 

Flatbeds give you the most flexibility.  In my experience, the only flatbed  that produces results that can compete with dedicated film scanners are the V700/V750.

Dedicated scanners that I've used successfully.  Nikon 5000, Sprintscan, and Nikon 9000.  The Nikon 5000 does only 35mm negatives which is a major limitation in my book.  The Sprintscan and Nikon 9000 will do 35mm and MF but at a cost of several times the V700.


----------



## Commonman (Feb 3, 2008)

I work mostly in medium format film so, yeah, I would not be happy with something limited to 35 mm.  I will check out the Epson V700 but now I'm thinking I might as well make good prints and scan those if I want to digitize my photos.  I just thought it would be cool to scan a negative and be able to "develop" it using photoshop but that would mean spending more time on the computer.


----------



## Commonman (May 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has any new info to share on scanners that will scan 35mm negatives and Medium format as well?  I saw a HP 3970 that is only about $100 and claims to scan negatives.  Just wondering what people recommend.


----------



## rooky (May 11, 2008)

dealing with 35mm only, then I'd get the nikon coolscan Ved.  It would serve you very well.  It's around 500-600.  You can also get a used 4000ed nikon coolscan.  It's around 400-500.  They are both great scanners.  I have owned both at one time.  Go do a search on ebay for them.


----------



## rooky (May 11, 2008)

where you said you use medium format mostly.  It seems like the 4000ed nikon super coolscan and the 5000 ed both do medium format scanning as well but im not sure.  Either way, The coolscan series is outstanding.  I can tell you that I know if you get some 100.00 scanner, you wont be happy.  Spend the extra money and get a good quality product.  The coolscan series also has software with them that helps fix negative scratches and such as well.  that alone is wonderful to have.  And i think they scan around 20 MP as well, plenty well enough to make corrections on in photoshop as well.  I would consider something in that series if it were me.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Helen B (May 11, 2008)

rooky said:


> where you said you use medium format mostly.  It seems like the 4000ed nikon super coolscan and the 5000 ed both do medium format scanning as well but im not sure.  Either way, The coolscan series is outstanding.  I can tell you that I know if you get some 100.00 scanner, you wont be happy.  Spend the extra money and get a good quality product.  The coolscan series also has software with them that helps fix negative scratches and such as well.  that alone is wonderful to have.  And i think they scan around 20 MP as well, plenty well enough to make corrections on in photoshop as well.  I would consider something in that series if it were me.  Just my opinion.




I have both the 4000 and 5000. Neither of them scan medium format. The 8000 and 9000 (which I also have) do scan medium format up to 6x9. All those four scanners scan at 4000 ppi, and their true resolution is very close to 4000 ppi.

I also have a Microtek M1 Pro (it's not really a 'professional' scanner), which can scan up to 8x10 at a nominal 4800 ppi, but the true resolution is closer to 2000 ppi. It produces high quality at about 4x enlargement and reasonable quality at 6x to 8x enlargement, so 6x7 (cm) can be enlarged to about 9x10 inches at high quality. That's a 2400 ppi scan printed at 600 ppi. It's one of the better consumer-level flatbeds.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Garbz (May 12, 2008)

I have a Canon CanoScan 8600F which does a fine job scanning slides (positive film) in both 35mm and 120 format, and does what can only be described as a very acceptable scan from negatives. Given the price it's hard to beat it.

The Canon drivers are somewhat shonky when scanning 120 film, but it had a high resolution (rarely scan anywhere near at its max)

The tonal range can be seen here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121937 don't ask about the sharpness all 3 images were taken with a holga.


----------



## usayit (May 12, 2008)

I"m still enjoying the Epson V700 that I recommended earlier.  If you can afford it the Nikon 8000 or 9000 is the way to go.   Here was my post when I first purchased.  It still works like a champ even though the negative holders can be  PITA.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62119&highlight=V700


----------



## Commonman (May 16, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for your input.  I can get a Canon CanoScan 8600F
for about $180 -200.   The Epson Perfection V700 I can get for a little over $500 or a Nikon Super Coolscan 9000 ED for just under $2,000.  I suppose the difference in price is due to the resolution, speed and ?  Of course I'd like to get the Nikon, as Helen recommends but I don't know if I can justify the high cost as i am not a professional and have not yet received all of my inheritance.


----------



## Commonman (May 16, 2008)

Helen, I will look into the Microtek M1 Pro.  Sounds like it might be a good option for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Commonman (May 16, 2008)

I'm doing some research and realizing that the ppi metric is not the be all end all when it comes to scanners.  I'm sure many of you came to this realization a while ago.  I just read this site which furnishes a good argument for the film dedicated vs.flatbed.  See http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00NZEQ


----------

